# My new Bosch washer requires 208/240 volts



## libby1222 (Apr 27, 2009)

Online, I found a company that sells an adapter which utilizes 2-110 outlets-has anyone used this product? or should I hire an electrician-I have been so burned by "skilled trades" people in the past...Thanks


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

libby1222 said:


> Online, I found a company that sells an adapter which utilizes 2-110 outlets-has anyone used this product? or should I hire an electrician-I have been so burned by "skilled trades" people in the past...Thanks


Don't use that junk. That is a dangerous setup. Do you not already have a 240 V receptacle in your laundry area?


----------



## libby1222 (Apr 27, 2009)

*RE:bosch*

No, I have a 110 socket which was adequate for my two year old piece of junk, Amana washer (which just died) -However my house is only 3 years old and I just looked at the Siemens's panel and though I'm not sure what I'm looking for -I saw 240 max mentioned a few times -(I'm sorry -I don't know much about this topic and am just trying to figure out what I should know before I call an electrician)-on About.com-there's a posting about replacing the plug to accomodate a machine like mine-the 3 prong plug on the Bosch is weird as the 2 little straight pieces below the rounded prong are horizontal -not vertical-I haven't been to Europe in a very long time-so this is all new to me!! Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## surrogate (Feb 14, 2009)

Based on your description of the plug, I think this is the type of outlet you need - (it isn't european, btw)

http://www.levitonproducts.com/catalog/model_5651.htm?sid=67FFA4C32A3ACBBB6BB67CD8FDED6EA4&pid=1208

You will also need to have the proper circuit breaker installed.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this a steam washer?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

If the house is only three years old there is a very real chance that the washer receptacle is alone on the circuit. IF this is the case this is a simple job for an electrician.

If you have been burned in the past don't use the yellow pages finger point method. Get referrals from friends, relatives, even the town building office to see who is licensed or legal in your area.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

libby1222 said:


> Online, I found a company that sells an adapter which utilizes 2-110 outlets-has anyone used this product? or should I hire an electrician-I have been so burned by "skilled trades" people in the past...Thanks


I've never heard of a washing machine that requires 240v. Is this just a washer, or a washer/dryer combo?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I've never heard of a washing machine that requires 240v. Is this just a washer, or a washer/dryer combo?


They have built in heating elements. Some require 240V.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I hope it doesn't need 50 Hz. The voltage is not too difficult to come by.


----------



## surrogate (Feb 14, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> I hope it doesn't need 50 Hz. The voltage is not too difficult to come by.


I highly doubt the unit is a euro model. More likely the OP mistook the unfamiliar Nema 6-15 plug for a euro plug. Bosch makes dryers with the matching 6-15 receptacle as a feed through.


----------



## 31b (Apr 20, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> I hope it doesn't need 50 Hz. The voltage is not too difficult to come by.


really wouldn't make any difference anymore, unless something was using the cycles to to base time measurement on (like alarm clocks used to).


----------



## ATGM (Jan 7, 2016)

Bosch makes 220-240 V washers that are intended to plug into their 220-240 V dryers. The pair then take only 1 plug. This is great up until, "hypothetically", the dryer breaks and is replaced with another brand that does not provide the 240 V output. The washer plug is a NEMA 6-15 plug, with inline (horizontal) blades. It seems as if the washer will light up but will not work if it is connected to 120 V by an enthusiastic installer.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If there is space in your panel 
And 240v available also (most have)
Then it is straight forward work
For any electrician.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope this was resolved almost 6 years ago.


----------



## NotaDIY/Pro (Nov 10, 2013)

WHY do "newbies" do this?????????? Who on earth has the time to cruise through all of these posts from 6 years ago, just to comment on a topic that has been (more than likely) resolved? Is this some sort of human nature issue? I "NEED" to have their "name in lights"???? Anyone? My gawd.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

NotaDIY/Pro said:


> WHY do "newbies" do this?????????? Who on earth has the time to cruise through all of these posts from 6 years ago, just to comment on a topic that has been (more than likely) resolved? Is this some sort of human nature issue? I "NEED" to have their "name in lights"???? Anyone? My gawd.


They find them with google searches and come directly to the post via the google link.


----------



## ATGM (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi NotaDIY/Pro. As joed suspected, I was googling for information for my problem. I had better information than seemed to be in the thread so I registered to help. No resolution was posted so it looked as if the question was still open. I am sorry if this is not the spirit of this site. Glory of my name in lights? From a site I never saw before and may never visit again? Not so much.


----------



## Know A Little (Sep 29, 2013)

NotaDIY/Pro said:


> WHY do "newbies" do this?????????? Who on earth has the time to cruise through all of these posts from 6 years ago, just to comment on a topic that has been (more than likely) resolved? Is this some sort of human nature issue? I "NEED" to have their "name in lights"???? Anyone? My gawd.


 Often I have found people search a topic and do not see the date. Hardly something to blow a cork over, rehashing old topics always seem to get the conversations going.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

NotaDIY/Pro said:


> WHY do "newbies" do this?????????? Who on earth has the time to cruise through all of these posts from 6 years ago, just to comment on a topic that has been (more than likely) resolved? Is this some sort of human nature issue? I "NEED" to have their "name in lights"???? Anyone? My gawd.


Compared with some of us, 2 years and 35 posts is a newby...


----------



## al_smelter (Feb 15, 2013)

Troll


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If it's a genuine enquiry? 
Then it's OK!


----------

